# دق الصليب (وشم الصليب)



## فراشة مسيحية (8 أكتوبر 2008)

دق الصليب (وشم الصليب) في المسيحية

كثيراً من الاقباط يدقون الصليب بالإبراة وبنوع من الخضرة على اليد اليمن ليبقى ولا يمحى


فما هو أساس هذا؟

فى عصور الاستشهاد و من حب المسيحيين للاستشهاد ، كانوا يدقون على يد الطفل وهو رضيع علامة الصليب حتى يضمن الاب والام إذا ما قتلوا من أجل المسيح أن طفلهم هذا الذى لا يعرف الكلام إذا ما قدم إلى الحكام فإن هذة العلامة تبينة (تظهرة) أنة مسيحى وذلك من خوفهم على أبنهم أوابنتهم من أن يحسبوا غير مسيحيين بل يكونون فرحين أن أطفالهم يقتلون من أجل المسيح​لكى يضمنوا لهم أكاليل الشهادة والمكان السعيد فى ملكوت السموات ولو مات الاب والام وعاش طفلهما فعندما يكبر يعرف أنه مسيحى من علامة الصليب التى على يده و أنة نال سر المعمودية المقدس .​و إن كان أساس دق الصليب هو عصر الاستشهاد​إلا انة نافع جداً أيضا فى حالة الحروب التى قد يكون من أثرها موت الأبـــــــــــــــاء و الآمهـــــــــــــات، و يبقى هناك أطفال صغار ليس فى مقدورهم الكلام أو معرفة دينهم فتكون علامة الصليب هى الاثبات القوى على مسيحيتهم وهذا يحفظهم من أن يقيدوا فى السجلات (الاوراق الرسمية) أنهم غير ميسحيين و بهذا لا يفقدون مسيحيتهم

منقووووول
​


----------



## candy shop (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل 

يا فراشه يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2008)

* انا مسيحى مسيحى وصليبى دقة فى ايديا 

تفتكروا الترنيمة دى

كنا بنقولها زمان

وبسببها دقيت الصليب 

شكرا للموضوع المتميز دة جميل قوى​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> 
> يا فراشه يا حبيبتى
> ...


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *انا مسيحى مسيحى وصليبى دقة فى ايديا ​*
> 
> _*تفتكروا الترنيمة دى*_
> 
> ...


----------



## rana1981 (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكرا على الموضوع الجميل يا فراشة يا عسل*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع الجميل يا فراشة يا عسل*


----------



## ارووجة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي ياقمر عالموضوع الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ارووجة قال:


> ميرسي ياقمر عالموضوع الجميل
> ربنا يباركك


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا مسيحي مسيحي وصليبي دقة في ادية وهو في قلبي في قلبي اعز من عنية
احنا بنحفظ الاطفال دة في الخدمة
مرسي يا فراشة علي الموضوع الجميل*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *انا مسيحي مسيحي وصليبي دقة في ادية وهو في قلبي في قلبي اعز من عنية*
> *احنا بنحفظ الاطفال دة في الخدمة*
> *مرسي يا فراشة علي الموضوع الجميل*


 جميلة الترنيمة دي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:Love_Letter_Open:​


----------



## املا (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مره ابن خالي راح على الضفه رجع كل  جسمو اوشام و هلا مش عارف يشيلهم 

بس وشم زغير ما بضر و جميل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (9 أكتوبر 2008)

املا قال:


> مره ابن خالي راح على الضفه رجع كل جسمو اوشام و هلا مش عارف يشيلهم
> 
> بس وشم زغير ما بضر و جميل


 
ممكن بعمليات تجميل تتشال

الف شكر لمرورك اختي


----------

